# Kellerfunde,  zwar nicht wirklich Antiquitäten, aber.....



## Chief Brolly (12. April 2020)

Heute habe ich mal meinen Keller aufgeräumt, weil ich was bestimmtes gesucht habe. Als ich eine Kiste geöffnet habe, tauchten da 2 Rollen auf, die schon lange bei mir als verschollen galten... 

Zwar keine Antiquitäten, aber doch schon um die 40 Jahre alt. Es handelt sich um eine PFLUEGER 827DC, soweit ich weiß, war das ein Österreichischer Hersteller.... 

Die andere ist eine Catcher 1MN von Ryobi, Made in Japan. 
Meine beiden nächsten Restaurationsprojekte, die Bilder zeigen den heutigen Fundzustand. 

Wenn sie fertig sind, mache ich nochmal Bilder. Jetzt fahre ich erstmal angeln...


----------



## eiszeit (12. April 2020)

Da hast du aber schöne Sachen gefunden. Insbesondere die Pflueger.
Leg mal ein Foto der Serie bei.




Hauptsächlich wurden die Pflueger Rollen in den USA vertrieben. Pflueger war dort eine alteingesessene Firma die von
Shakespeare übernommen (Tochtergesellschaft) wurde. Ganz bewusst wurde jedoch der Name Pflueger erhalten.
In Deutschland wurde die 800er Serie von der Firma Hirt verkauft. Ähnlich wie bei den Ambidex von Shakespeare gab es auch
bei dieser Serie der Zusatz DC oder nicht.
Die Rollenserie wurde ca 1977/78 in Deutschland angeboten und steht wenig der Shakespeare Ambidex nach.
Die Rollen sind am Kopf kugelgelagert und die Kurbelachse lauft auf Buchsen.
Eine Rollenserie die vor allem durch ihr Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis besticht. 
Weitere Daten:
*822*, Schnurfasssung 100m/0,3mm, Übersetzung 1:5,20, Metallrolle, Made in Japan, Bügelumschlag Hand /Fuß, Preis 39,50
*827*, Schnurfasssung 210m/0,3mm, Übersetzung 1:4,20, Metallrolle, Made in Japan, Bügelumschlag Hand /Fuß, Preis 49,50
*829*, Schnurfasssung 330m/0,3mm, Übersetzung 1:4,20, Metallrolle, Made in Japan, Bügelumschlag Hand /Fuß, Preis 59,50
*831*, Schnurfasssung 480m/0,3mm, Übersetzung 1:4,10, Metallrolle, Made in Japan, Bügelumschlag Hand /Fuß, Preis 64,00
Mit dieser Rolle kann man jederzeit auch heute noch fischen


----------



## Chief Brolly (12. April 2020)

Vielen Dank für deine sehr ausführliche Beschreibung/Erklärung! 
Da lag ich ja völlig falsch mit einem Österreichischem Hersteller.... 

Ja, beide Rollen will ich wieder fischen!  Aber erstmal muß ich sie außen und innen reinigen und neues Rollenfett auf die Mechanik auftragen. 

Zuletzt habe ich sie als Jugendlicher an einer blauen Shakespeare Telerute in 3,75m und einem. Wg. - 40gr. erfolgreich gefischt. 
Ich freue mich schon sehr drauf, wenn beide wieder so leichtgängig sind,
das man die Kurbeln mit einem Finger drehen kann!


----------



## eiszeit (12. April 2020)

Die Catcher 1 MN von Ryobi kam Ende der 70er Anfang der 80er Jahre auf den Markt.
Angeboten wurde sie von der Firam Cormoran. Sie umfasst die Modelle C 0M, C 1MN, C 2M und C 3M.
Sie ist eindeutig die einfachste und billigere Serie aus der Zeit und gedacht für den kleinen Geldbeutel
Das C 1MN kostete damals 29,90 DM


----------



## Bilch (16. April 2020)

@eiszeit, ist der schwarze Bügelarm aus Kunststoff?


----------



## Chief Brolly (16. April 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> @eiszeit, ist der schwarze Bügelarm aus Kunststoff?



Hab die Rolle grad aufm Tisch. Ja, der Bügel arm ist aus Kunststoff! 

Wußte gar nicht mehr, das die damals von Cormoran vertrieben wurde! 
Rollen von Ryobi gibt's ja heute auch noch, wer vertreibt die jetzt? 

Ich glaube, ich war damals 12 oder 13, wo ich mir die von meinem gesparten Taschengeld mit etwas dazuverdientem, gekauft habe... 
Da ich sie noch nicht geöffnet habe, wieviele Lager hat sie?


----------



## eiszeit (17. April 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Da ich sie noch nicht geöffnet habe, wieviele Lager hat sie?


Ich glaub da ist nichts mit Kugellager, soviel ich mich entsinnen kann.
Einfach mal aufmachen.


----------



## Shura (17. April 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Rollen von Ryobi gibt's ja heute auch noch, wer vertreibt die jetzt?



Ryobi war zuletzt auf der world-fishing-tackle Homepage gelistet, aber irgendwie is der Katalog weg....


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. April 2020)

Ja, WFT hat sie in seinem Katalog mit drin. Aber von meinem Gefühl her nur einen Teil.


----------



## Chief Brolly (17. April 2020)

Aha, ich wußte doch, daß es die Rollen noch Irgendwo gibt (wegen evtl. Ersatzteilbeschaffung). 
Neben diesen beiden Funden habe ich noch ein altes Angelbuch entdeckt, mit Gerätebeschriebungen ab Ende der 40er bis 50er Jahre etwa. 
Auf einer Seite ist eine interessante Combo von einer gespließten mit Teilung am Handteil! Und einer Rolle ohne! Schnurfangbügel zu sehen. 

Was ist das für eine Rolle?


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. April 2020)

@Chief Brolly Von der Form her könnte es eine Quick Junior 230 mit Halbbügel sein.


----------



## eiszeit (17. April 2020)

Ich denk das ist eine Staro Rolle von der Fa. Fischereiartikel Zürich.
Ich leg mal ein Foto der Rolle mit geschlossenem Bügel bei.





Das Besondere an der Rolle ist, man kann den Rotor und damit auch die Spule wechseln.


----------



## Bilch (17. April 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Rollen von Ryobi gibt's ja heute auch noch, wer vertreibt die jetzt?


Darüber hat uns @Bimmelrudi letztes Jahr etwas aufgeklärt.


----------



## Chief Brolly (17. April 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Ich denk das ist eine Staro Rolle von der Fa. Fischereiartikel Zürich.
> Ich leg mal ein Foto der Rolle mit geschlossenem Bügel bei.
> Anhang anzeigen 343316
> 
> ...



Hat die eine Kunststoffspule?  Also ist das eine "Swiss - Made"  - Rolle, als Importmodell, sozusagen... War bestimmt für damalige Verhältnisse recht teuer, oder?


----------



## eiszeit (17. April 2020)

Ja war ne Swiis -Made und sie hatte ne Kunststoff oder Bakelit Spule (weiß ich jetzt auf die Schnelle nicht),
wurde mit geschlossenem Bügel 1953 in Deutschland angeboten und kostete 75,00DM.
U. a. noch was besonderes hatte die Rolle, die Spule stand fest, d. h. der Rotor (oder Umlaufkappe)
dreht sich im Drill. Somit konnte einer Verdrallung der Schnur weitesgehend vermieden werden.
Ein System das auch bei den Ryobi 1000-3000 -die Rollenserie mit der Bremse an der Kurbel- um die 80er
Jahre angewandt wurde.
Leg mal von der Ryobi Serie ein Bild bei.


----------



## Chief Brolly (17. April 2020)

Danke für das Bild! Kannst du bitte eine Rolle mal von der Kurbelseite
fotografieren?  Damit man mal eine Vorstellung bekommt, wie die Bremse wirkt....


----------



## eiszeit (17. April 2020)

Ja, kein Problem. 
Hatte die Rollen schon beim Fischen dabei, tat mich sehr schwer mit dem Rollen.
Nicht so mein Ding, wahrscheinlich weil ich sie nicht gewohnt war.
Hier das Foto der 2000er in Gold und normal.


----------



## Bilch (17. April 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Ja, kein Problem.
> Hatte die Rollen schon beim Fischen dabei, tat mich sehr schwer mit dem Rollen.
> Nicht so mein Ding, wahrscheinlich weil ich sie nicht gewohnt war.
> Hier das Foto der 2000er in Gold und normal.


Neulich war in der Bucht eine alte Ryobi Powerful AX 123 billig zu kriegen. Ich wollte jedoch nicht riskieren - bei dem Bügelarm war ich nicht sicher ob er nicht vlt. aus Kunstoff ist und dass man mit der Gegenschraube von der Kurbel irgendetwas regelt, gefiel mir auch nicht


----------



## Thomas. (17. April 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Neulich war in der Bucht eine alte Ryobi Powerful AX 123 billig zu kriegen. Ich wollte jedoch nicht riskieren - bei dem Bügelarm war ich nicht sicher ob er nicht vlt. aus Kunstoff ist und dass man mit der Gegenschraube von der Kurbel irgendetwas regelt, gefiel mir auch nicht


nee mit der Gegenschraube wird nix geregelt


----------



## Bilch (17. April 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> nee mit der Gegenschraube wird nix geregelt


Ich glaube mit der Gegenschraube stellt man die Bügelauslösung ein, denn dort steht: adjustable tripping power of bail.


----------



## eiszeit (18. April 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ich glaube mit der Gegenschraube stellt man die Bügelauslösung ein, denn dort steht: adjustable tripping power of bail.



Nee, glaubs uns da wird nichts geregelt. Ist die Gegenschraube die man mit nem 2 Cent Stück öffnen kann.
Die Rolle wäre auch nichts gewesen, da fehlt der Hebel für die Schaltung der Rücklaufsperre.


----------



## Chief Brolly (7. Mai 2020)

Heute bin ich mit der Restauration der Pflueger und der Ryobi fertig geworden! 
Das Altfett war schon richtig verharzt...Nach dem öffnen, zerlegen der Mechaniken habe ich alles bewegliche neu abgeschmiert, zusammengesetzt und jetzt bewegt sich alles wieder leichtgängig! 

Außerdem sehen die Rollen auch von außen wieder ansprechend aus!


----------

